# The Foodnited States



## Meanderer (May 27, 2017)

From Kaleifornia to the New Pork Island. It's The Foodnited States of America.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2017)

Ohio ... Buckeyes   ..  Why is that even considered food to eat?  ... not on your life.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> Ohio ... Buckeyes   ..  Why is that even considered food to eat?  ... not on your life.




These, peanut butter and chocolate!







not those


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2017)

Had buckeye trees in my yard growing up in NE Ohio,  and they  looked like the bottom picture ... ... poison.

I must have lived on the poor side of town .... guess the rich kids grew up with peanut butter and chocolate buckeye trees.  ..nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2017)

Gram used to always keep a buckeye in her purse (...one of "those"). It was supposed to bring good luck.

Five things you should know about... buckeyes


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Gram used to always keep a buckeye in her purse (...one of "those"). It was supposed to bring good luck.
> 
> Five things you should know about... buckeyes



Thanks, I always thought that the Horse Chestnuts we have in our area were just another name for Buckeyes.


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks, I always thought that the Horse Chestnuts we have in our area were just another name for Buckeyes.



I had thought so too Bea  ... always learning something.

Did know about making necklaces (did that),  and also carrying them for good luck.  Thanks  Meanderer.


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2017)

My gram always had an acorn in her purse for good luck.  Guess we didn't have any buckeyes.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2017)

For Pennsylvania, they show the Philly Cheese Steak Hoagie as the State food.  In 1964, when I was stationed at Fort Dix NJ, following Basic, We would go into Philly occasionally and I had quite a few!  Most of the time I got them at the PX, on the Post.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2017)

jujube said:


> My gram always had an acorn in her purse for good luck.  Guess we didn't have any buckeyes.


Acorns were more plentiful, than Unicorns!


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (May 28, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> For Pennsylvania, they show the Philly Cheese Steak Hoagie as the State food.  In 1964, when I was stationed at Fort Dix NJ, following Basic, We would go into Philly occasionally and I had quite a few!  Most of the time I got them at the PX, on the Post.



Yes, so good!
Also, the Pork Chimichanga in Arizona  ....  cried when I moved away from Garcia's in Phoenix.  They made the best!..:drool1:


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2017)

Looks so good, Bonnie!


Arizonans Vie to Claim Cross-Cultural Fried Food


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2017)

America’s Food: Fast, Cheap and Out of Control


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2017)

Georgia came out looking good on that last chart.  Peach pie is much better than fake buckeyes.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2017)

Faux Peach Pies for Two


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2017)

Food Map of Jersey City


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 4, 2017)

Franklin County, GA, salad bar






All other counties in NE Georgia:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 9, 2017)

Influenster, a website that hosts product reviews, surveyed 40,000 people across the US for their favorite Halloween candy, _*and then sorted those with the most votes by state.*
_
Oreos? Swedish Fish? Pixy Stix?  I'm skeptical. layful:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2017)

New Jersey is famous for Taylor ham. South Jersey calls it pork roll. Rippers are deep fried hot dogs that have been slashed to make them extra crispy. A place called Rutt's Hut was famous for them. We also have the only M&M factory that makes M&M's for the world. When we were first married we lived about a half mile from the factory. On certain days they would roast the peanuts for the peanut M&M's. I loved the smell of them roasting until I became pregnant with my kids. One whiff would make me sick for hours. I had to keep the windows shut on those days.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2017)

Candy Corn - Texas ...nah.   Around this area, anyway, it's:





I have to buy bags of  this every Halloween...


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks for the video Meanderer. They just recently had a car show there that my Grandkids enjoyed. They use to have tours of the factory but they stopped that. Many folks in my area work there and because of that kids really make out trick or treating around the area on Halloween.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2017)

*Black Fry* Day!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2017)

The Most Iconic Liquor or Beer From Each State


----------



## terry123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yea for Natchitoches, La. but its really meat pies first and then crawfish. I know cause that's my hometown!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 29, 2017)

U.S. State’s Food-Related Preferences Based On Its Internet Search History

Estately ran hundreds of search queries through Google Trends to determine which food-related words, terms, and questions each state was searching for more than any other. 






More Details


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 8, 2017)

My first and only encounter with barbecued ribs was on a work related picnic.  I knew, when they passed out bibs, we were in for trouble.










If you try to eat them Yankee style, you will starve to death.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2017)

"What is Veal?"   :lol:


----------

